# how to minimize poo in turtle tank?



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

i have 3 red eared sliders that are pretty big...

only maybe 3 days after i change the water, it turns brown due to lots of poo...

i dont feed them too much ... jus pellets...

does neone know wat to do??


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

yeah get more filtration


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

red ears are sh*t machines, just change water often, no need for a filter unless hes a big guy


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

Underwater filers work real good and are quiet too


----------



## skool-of-death (Apr 25, 2004)

I strongly recommend an under water sponge filter. The are cheap and very effective. I use one with my slider and the water is always crystal clear.


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

do you jus add the underwater filter system to an ordinary aquarium??
where do you buy these?

and is it hard to attach?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

3 sliders in one tank is asking for water issues.....you never defined large, so I assume they are adults, what size tank do you have them in?

The recommended under gravel filters are not as good a solution as external canister filters, the reason being, the large particulate matter, so adequately referred to as sh*t earlier, is only sucked into the gravel and it adds up far faster than any amount of bacteria can adequately deal with. I run multiple external cannister filters on all my aquatic turtles, and still do frequent water changes.


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

i need a larger tank for my turtles

but i have one that is about 3 inches, one that is about 4 or 5 inches and one that is 6 or 7 inches

these turtles live in a 25-30 gallon tank...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

you need a 75+ for all them guys. that is way too over crowded. that is why your water is getting so nasty. but for now, get get a larger filter until you can ugrade


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

get rid of the big one and ur good for a long ass time


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Do you have filtration on the tank? For looks you need a bigger tank and more filtration (if you have any at all). Other than that you need to do more water changes. Unless you dont have adequate bio filtration more filtration is only going to hide the sh*t. Rather than remove it from the tank like water changes do. Turtles are very messy and need their water changed pretty much daily unless stocked in large water amounts. Either way you really need to upgrade to a larger tank. Good luck


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

And don't forget that they need full spectrum lighting for their bones to properly develop (otherwise you get some ugly shells and suffering turtles).

I kinda quit on turtles because of their pooping tendencies!







But you can get pond type filters when you upgrade, try online catalogs and search for pond filters, you'll be golden and they'll be happy.


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

> And don't forget that they need full spectrum lighting for their bones to properly develop (otherwise you get some ugly shells and suffering turtles).


----------

